# 2011 Sentra Rear spoiler brake light



## Vinum (Mar 23, 2021)

This single brake light no longer works. Does the entre strip need to be replaced, or can just the lights inside be replaced?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

First see if you have any voltage there. The spoiler light is an accessory whose wires run through the flex connector for the trunk. The wires break _often_, simply because they aren't "super flex" wire like the OE wires in the main bundle. Put a test light across the two wires at the spoiler lamp, that way you verify both power and ground. If it doesn't light, peel up the flex boot connecting the trunk lid to the body, chances are you'll find one or both wires broken.


----------



## Vinum (Mar 23, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> First see if you have any voltage there. The spoiler light is an accessory whose wires run through the flex connector for the trunk. The wires break _often_, simply because they aren't "super flex" wire like the OE wires in the main bundle. Put a test light across the two wires at the spoiler lamp, that way you verify both power and ground. If it doesn't light, peel up the flex boot connecting the trunk lid to the body, chances are you'll find one or both wires broken.


Thanks so much, this is great. You explained it so even a non-mechanical nerd like me can grasp it!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Happy motoring!


----------

